# How do I remove the rear panel??? to expose speaker?



## njdre80 (Jun 27, 2004)

I have an 2001 Atlima SE, one of my rear speakers is busted and I figured I would replace both rear speakers. I have no idea how to do this or know anything about audio or systems. So I really need some help if someone is willing to offer it. 

I noticed in the trunk that the speaker is showing but is screwed in from the other side (inside of the car) I tried to open the back panel behind the seats that meets at the rear windsheild. I got about 8 or so of the plastic screw things off. But cant seem to get the panel off because of the seats on the sides. I didnt continue because i didnt want to break anything. Any idea how I can do this??? 

Also what size are those speakers that I need to replace and what are some decent ones to get. Again I really know nothing about this stuff, the most I ever did on my car was change headlight and taillights. Should I just get it done? Any idea on labor costs and where to do it?

Please help

Thanks


dre 
[email protected]


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm not sure if they are the same but try this page;
http://www.carstereohelp.com/stereoremovalNisAltRSpk.htm
Hopefully this will work for you.
I found this over at Cruchfield but they are 6 3/4"
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-icQpeE...sp?s=0&cc=01&a=1&g=52100&l=E&fit=E&size=6+3/4

Troy


----------

